# Hey...



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm new to the forum and thought I would introduce myself. I live near Syracuse NY and have a season pass at Greek Peak. I ride a K2 0 with Ride NRC bindings and wear thirty two focus boa boots. Always rockin out the Oakley wisdoms googles with either the smoke polarized lenses for the bright days and the H.I. yellow lenses with the blue tint for the evening and darker rides. Carry it all with an Ogio Caddy bag and never leave the mountain before the lifts stop running.

I'll take pictures if people actually care to see what I have rather than just a list of it. Otherwise I'm not gonna bother. Seems like a good forum and can't wait to browse through it a little more.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey I'm Cassie and I'm new here. I love snowboarding in Big Bear. what kind of board do you have?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi, I'm Derek and I'm an acloholic.


Wait... Wrong meeting.

Whats up?! Welcome to the family.


----------

